# Rust on 2011 Cruze?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Perfectly normal for any car driven in snow.


----------



## peter123wallace (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah, looks like a normal occurrence.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Normal, a 2011 car is 6 or 7 years old, if it was driven in a northern climate with snow that is what happens. Up north cars that are 10 to 15 years old usually start to get rust holes from all the salt used.


----------



## ericycle (Jul 25, 2016)

What if were to tell you that the car is in Israel and has never ever seen snow?


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

If the car spent time on the coast along the Mediterranean that would have the same affect. Especially if the area had some salt spray from the ocean and car has been sand blasted a few times from driving through blowing sand. I have seen cars in San Diego, CA with a little surface rust but no real cancer because it is so dry there. I bought a motorcycle that was a couple years old that was garaged but spent time on the Florida coast. It had surface rust in spots I never thought about. I have never been to Israel so I am not familiar with the climates inland vs coastal etc.


----------



## ericycle (Jul 25, 2016)

The car is in fact in a coastal city. How serious is this kind of thing however, at what point, does it require replacing the rusted parts?


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

That is a hard question to give a definitive answer to. It is a risk versus reward situation, personally from the rust I have seen in MN I wouldn't be worried.


----------

